# Soldier of the year post



## 275ANGER! (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry for the comment I posted on the female soldier of the year post.  It was meant to be a joke but not everyone found it to be funny, even myself after I realized that I degraded my own intellect and brought humiliation upon myself and that of my fraternal brothers.  I know I am better than that. Again, I would just like to say sorry for those who felt disgusted with my immaturity.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 10, 2007)

275ANGER! said:


> Sorry for the comment I posted on the female soldier of the year post.  It was meant to be a joke but not everyone found it to be funny, even myself after I realized that I degraded my own intellect and brought humiliation upon myself and that of my fraternal brothers.  I know I am better than that. Again, I would just like to say sorry for those who felt disgusted with my immaturity.



I knew it was a joke, and we have had far worse on the forum, so I really don't think an apology is necessary.  On a side note, it is sometimes pretty difficult to figure out if a person is joking or not, which is why we have all those gay smilies. ;)


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 10, 2007)

Did some one mention Gay smiley??


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 10, 2007)

..........................lol

do you just save these things for special occasions? Kind of like Mr T?


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 10, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> ..........................lol
> 
> do you just save these things for special occasions? Kind of like Mr T?





Yup!!! lol


----------



## Paddlefoot (Dec 10, 2007)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Did some one mention Gay smiley??




Nothing gayer than a secret handshake smiley. 

Except this one...


----------



## ROS (Dec 10, 2007)

Paddlefoot said:


> Nothing gayer than a secret handshake smiley.
> 
> Except this one...


I dunno, he kinda looks like the drunk Santa at the mall.


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2007)

275ANGER! said:


> Sorry for the comment I posted on the female soldier of the year post.  It was meant to be a joke but not everyone found it to be funny, even myself after I realized that I degraded my own intellect and brought humiliation upon myself and that of my fraternal brothers.  I know I am better than that. Again, I would just like to say sorry for those who felt disgusted with my immaturity.



Takes a real man to admit he screwed up and/or to apologise.
I respect you for this post.

To everyone out there, this is a good reminder that your intent is not always displayed as you want it to be.

Use the smilies to let everyone one know if you are joking etc...
It's not a rule, just a helpful guide.

Irish, you are such a fag! 





















;)


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 10, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Irish, you are such a fag!



;)  Good to see I'm not the only one to notice.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 10, 2007)

275ANGER! said:


> Sorry for the comment I posted on the female soldier of the year post. It was meant to be a joke but not everyone found it to be funny, even myself after I realized that I degraded my own intellect and brought humiliation upon myself and that of my fraternal brothers. I know I am better than that. Again, I would just like to say sorry for those who felt disgusted with my immaturity.


 
As I was one, maybe the only one, to complain, I really respect your posting this. 

It's a sore point for me, being a female veteran, we have to work twice as hard to get half the recognition for the same job men do. I have enormous respect for this woman, and I know she had even worse harassment because of her looks. She has had to do an enormous amount of work into overcoming many obstacles to achieve this coveted title that so few have attained.

275ANGER!, if we ever meet, first round's on me. Maybe the second, but after that, bub, you best be sharing the bill! 



Boondocksaint375 said:


> I knew it was a joke, and we have had far worse on the forum, so I really don't think an apology is necessary.


 
Yo boss, you having flashbacks? The only reason I post on this board is because this sort of thing doesn't happen here to people who *deserve* respect. I can't say the same for the other side of the street - which is why I don't post over there anymore. ;)

LL


----------



## ROS (Dec 10, 2007)

So, what's the man's penance? Just the apology, or should the chicks all make him peruse the bag site for one of his own?

I'm just saying. 

(Btw, it took massive cajones to post that apology. You've got my vote for Headmaster of the All Girls School.)


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 10, 2007)

ROS said:


> So, what's the man's penance? Just the apology, or should the chicks all make him peruse the bag site for one of his own?
> 
> I'm just saying.


 
ROTFLMAO!!!! 

LL


----------



## x SF med (Dec 10, 2007)

275ANGER!, Way to man up with the apology - lots of respect.  

I owe you a beer - but if you prefer to drink Bud, I have to make you drink with Hidesite and EATIII...  They made me drink that nasty stuff:bleh:


----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2007)

x SF med said:


> 275ANGER!, Way to man up with the apology - lots of respect.



Fuck this is starting to sound like a reach around! :bleh:


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 10, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Fuck this is starting to sound like a reach around! :bleh:


 
G'way.  We's just marking time till Anger show's up sportin' his new bag!



LL


----------



## x SF med (Dec 10, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> Fuck this is starting to sound like a reach around! :bleh:




You would know all about reach arounds, and sheep arounds too...:eek:


----------



## Olive Drab (Dec 10, 2007)

This thread turned gay real quick.  Whats next, Zimas?


----------



## CAL (Dec 10, 2007)




----------



## pardus (Dec 10, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> This thread turned gay real quick.



It always does when you turn up.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 10, 2007)

Olive Drab said:


> This thread turned gay real quick. Whats next, Zimas?


 


CAL said:


>


 


A man's penance is NOT GAY!!!!!!  

But seeing gayness in everything IS!!!!  



LL


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 11, 2007)

CAL said:


>



It did turn pretty gay


----------

